# IELTS - Tips & Tricks



## Masud (May 11, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I have started this thread for those who are looking to get IELTS 7 band at least (of course including myself )

I would really appreciate those who have scored more than 7 band in IELTS, to share their experience, tips and tricks here.

Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Masud

there is no trick, just familiarize with each module. they provide study material, one should read the book nicely to get familiar with what it is all about. it is very simple, no great shakes, go calm and one can easily manage 7+. make sure you do not use abbreviations as we do when we are chatting or writing emails. when i had to take the ielts, i made sure i gave attention to my grammar, no shortcuts when it comes to words etc.

If one does not feel confident, there are options to take ielts training but trust me that is just amoney making gimmick.. a month before taking the test read an english newspaper aloud everyday, that is far better than taking training. But again for me it is easier to say since i studied in English medium all my life, i read a lot, i read novels and anything and everything. and have been doing that since forever now. if nothing else i start reading a dictionary. I am not saying my grammar is the best. I make such blunders but i made sure i corrected myself a month before i took the test and this went on till the date of the test. i used to speak to my husband and everyone else only in English (i am very confident but when u know u r being tested, one can get conscious).

Hope this helps

Cheers
Anj


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

My advice is to practice as much as you can. I downloaded all the cambridge practice test books (there are 7 of then) and did at least 10 tests by myself at home. In my opinion, it's the best way to get good band scores in reading and listening because the questions in these sections are formulated in a way you just need to get used to.

For writing, it's more tricky, just have a look at good sample essays you find on the internet and try to write a few by yourself until you feel comfortable with it. Try to time yourself, remember that you've got only one hour for two essays on the day of the test and it's not that easy to finish in time.

For speaking, it's more difficult to practice unless you know a fluent speaker and can talk to him regularly. I found the 2nd part of speaking the most difficult, talking for 2 minutes on a given subject. You need to think fast and make up a story that can keep you going for two minutes. Don't worry if you have occasional slips, if you're not a native speaker, it's not that bad, the most important is to keep talking and to reply with good arguments to the questions asked.

Anyway, without being a native speaker, I practiced like this and got the following scores (general training module):
Listening: 9
Reading: 9
Writing: 8.5
Speaking: 7.5



Masud said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have started this thread for those who are looking to get IELTS 7 band at least (of course including myself )
> 
> I would really appreciate those who have scored more than 7 band in IELTS, to share their experience, tips and tricks here.
> ...


----------



## Masud (May 11, 2010)

I have already attempted IELTS with 6.5 score without any preparation and knowing the format of the test even. 

I have positive skill assessment in J2EE/Java and applied for PR and Victoria SS on 7th May 2010 (Just before they announced to suspend offshore 175 & 176 application temporary). I am running short of 5 points so that's why i want to give another try to IELTS.


----------



## Masud (May 11, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> My advice is to practice as much as you can. I downloaded all the cambridge practice test books (there are 7 of then) and did at least 10 tests by myself at home. In my opinion, it's the best way to get good band scores in reading and listening because the questions in these sections are formulated in a way you just need to get used to.
> 
> ...



Rub! Can you please help me to download those books as well. It would be much appreciated if you send me links.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Do a search on google, I got the links from some IELTS forum.



Masud said:


> Rub! Can you please help me to download those books as well. It would be much appreciated if you send me links.


----------



## Masud (May 11, 2010)

Rub said:


> Do a search on google, I got the links from some IELTS forum.


Thanks. I will check out.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Masud said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have started this thread for those who are looking to get IELTS 7 band at least (of course including myself )
> 
> I would really appreciate those who have scored more than 7 band in IELTS, to share their experience, tips and tricks here.
> ...


wat i can add to this discussion is that...PRACTICE,PRACTICE & PRACTICE..thats the key...i have made 3 attempts for IELTS...for getting 7 in all bands..

where i went wrong was probably...didnt got thru the practice papers properly...i guess was a bit over confident...:

but i also m firm believer that IELTS also has some luck attached to it...:spit:


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

youtube. there are many videos on it. which helped me a lot. i recommend them to every one who asks for my advice noe.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

PankajNamdeo said:


> wat i can add to this discussion is that...PRACTICE,PRACTICE & PRACTICE..thats the key...i have made 3 attempts for IELTS...for getting 7 in all bands..
> 
> where i went wrong was probably...didnt got thru the practice papers properly...i guess was a bit over confident...:
> 
> but i also m firm believer that IELTS also has some luck attached to it...:spit:


one more thing i would like to add is that..for speaking section...u can practice some speech infornt of the mirror(incase u dont have anybody to help u out)..it helps alot


----------



## danbradb1987 (Jan 7, 2009)

hi all i have been winging on about the ilets for ages this will be my 6th atempt, last attemt got 6.5 7,8,8.5 gutted! the one before that i got 8.5 7,6,9 and i am taking the test again on saturday and awaiting result as well, i have paid out for 4 books peter may, morgan terry writing/reading booklet cant remember the last one i have done hours of study, and just recently paid for 5 lessons at 40 pound a time, although expensive he did give me advice. so i dont know what you have to do as a native speaker i am at a loss


----------



## manifesto_18 (Oct 16, 2010)

This is starting to become a bit of a worry now, as the new points system requires 8 in each for maximum marks.


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi, 

I've just released a new version of a program I've done while I was studying to IELTS. I had a lot of trouble to practise the spelling. 

A lot of people had already download it and used it. I'm not sure if it worked well ;P

English Spelling


----------



## SUNIL MAHESHI (May 4, 2011)

Hi All,
I am appearing for the IELTS test on 07-05-2011, I took Coaching as I could not spare time to practice, now let us see how I will perform on the given day.
Thanks


----------



## Boris (May 4, 2011)

Hi All

I'm doing the IELTS test in June. I have to get level 8 in all areas. I'm unsure if this will be difficult for a native English speaker. I don't want to spend money unnecessarily on training materials. What scores have Irish members received before.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

What I can say is..it really doesn't matter whether you r a native speaker or not. What matters is your skill in the language and your approach. 

Listening and reading need a lot of practice of course..(7 books are enough)
For writing.. practice writing, improve vocabulary, and read editorials in newspaper
there are 3 types of essays and you have to address each the way examiner expects..google it!
For speaking..can practice even alone(You act as the examiner as well) but record the conversation and play it. 

Listen to BBC 6 minute learning English (online)


----------



## comingtoaustralia (Feb 19, 2011)

Boris said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm doing the IELTS test in June. I have to get level 8 in all areas. I'm unsure if this will be difficult for a native English speaker. I don't want to spend money unnecessarily on training materials. What scores have Irish members received before.


Boris, don't panic, as a native speaker you would have to *really* muck it up to get less than a 7 imho, ie not transfer your answers properly, or not answer the question they are actually asking in any way at all on the writing question for eg.

I've found this site really good for practise - it marks your listening and reading tests for you, the writing and speaking aren't marked, but give you an idea of what you have to do. I'm not allowed to post links yet, but if you search on google for canada visa and IELTS free practise tests you should get it I think (Its a site for people trying to get into Canada)

For the writing the mark scheme looks at different areas - if you think about using a good range of vocab (ie instead of saying 'the cat sat on the mat' say 'the fluffy, dark cat was perching on the rough woollen rug'), correct punctuation, using full extensions in words (eg instead of that's use that is, or instead of wasn't use was not, and don't use etc or eg use 'and so on' and 'for example'), work on spellings (if you don't know how to spell a word try to use another one you can spell that means the same thing lol). Also you need to try to present a balanced argument for the writing, so for eg for a question like 'are sports stars paid too much?' you need to do an opening paragraph where you show you understand the question, a couple of paragraphs stating both sides of the argument, and a sum up paragraph saying what you think ultimately and why.

Really, just don't use slang do a couple of practise tests so you know what to expect and you should be fine.


----------



## bangshws (Oct 14, 2011)

tips and tricks are just for getting you familiar with the test. the key things are still your ability.

I agree that well prepared IELTS takers have more chance to get higher scores. Just google it up, you can find some thing like this:

Reading Tips:
+don't read the whole paragraph. 
+read the topic sentences and guest the meaning.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I have posted a few posts for IELTS test seekers...
they should be of great help...


----------



## grass123 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi All, I wanna share with you guys some experience on how to get band 7.5 writing 
Writing tips
This isn’t, in fact, my weakness. But this skill is difficult to self-study. You need to go to English center where there are teachers who are willing to check your writing. Here are some suggestions I can think of, it maybe can’t help you out. But do your best, you will be fine.
1. Before writing an essay, you must know its basic structure. I love Academic writing Practice for IELTS by Sam McCarter. If you target 7+, stick with this book, really HELPFUL. Besides, you should find essays written by band 7+ achievers to see how they develop their essay topics and try to learn good structures and vocabulary from their writing such as 199 Academic IELTS Writing Band 8 (Available on App Store)

2. Many like starting task 2 first, but in my opinion, you should do the test in order, i.e. task 1 first, then task 2. This will give you the confident feeling that you ALREADY HAFL WAY COMPLETED. 

3. Don’t waste too much time on Task 1. Learn all specific writing structure for each type of task 1. In the real test, you just have to apply that structure with new data and suitable verb tenses. Read sample essays and take note good structure to have a wide range of academic structures for task 1. You should also have your own templates for task 2, that will save much of your time in the real test. For example, you may prepare the introduction for a cause & effect essay like: "The issue of ……….attributes to one of the thorny ills prevalent in the modern society. Despite the versatility/variety and complexity/intricacy of the factors, I would pore over/demonstrate some of the most striking/profound ones and offer the alternatives afterwards. " 

You then can use this template in almost any essay of this kind, for instance "The issue of overpopulation attributes to one of the thorny ills prevalent in the modern society. Despite the versatility and intricacy of the factors, I would pore over some of the most striking ones and offer the alternatives afterwards. "

4. You must complete both tasks. I don’t care how difficult the test is, I don’t care how little time you got. You MUST complete your test at any cost. If you don’t, you will be penalized very heavily.

5. Again, practice writing. Do both 2 tasks in one hour. You can focus only on task 1 or task 2, but before the test, you should practice writing both tasks to familiar with time limit. 

6. Practice makes perfect. In writing, this statement is completely true. But it is better if there is someone to check writing for you and you can learn from your mistakes.

7. Writing requires wide academic vocabulary. You also have to buy a vocabulary book to work on and enrich your vocabulary.

8. Avoid all informal ways of writing. There are some rules of writing you should follow. For example: no abbreviations, no 1st and 2nd pronoun or possessive (I, you, me, my, your), except in conclusion where you have to state your opinion.

9. Each body paragraph has to include: topic sentence, supporting sentences (2-3 sentences), development sentences (evidence: example, experience, data). In many languages (English included), there are many ways to develop a body paragraph, which results that topic sentence is not the first sentence. But you are advised to put topic sentence at the beginning of each body paragraph. Don’t be creative in this case.

That is all I can think of. I hope you will be lucky in your exam and what I wrote will help you in one way or another. But REMEMBER, to reach success, you MUST make an effort. You should have a clear motivation and a strong will to overcome difficulties. When I did practice tests, I was exhausted. But no success comes easily. Practice is the only way to gain success. Don’t just wait for lucky break, it will never come if you don’t know how to grab it.


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

SUNIL MAHESHI said:


> Hi All,
> I am appearing for the IELTS test on 07-05-2011, I took Coaching as I could not spare time to practice, now let us see how I will perform on the given day.
> Thanks


Hi Sunil,
Did coaching really help you? Wanted to get feedback. I guess doing it by self will waste lots of time and coaching shall help to be more focused. Please share your feedback. Also kindly name the coaching class you enrolled your self into.
Cheers,
Kaushal


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Kaushal said:


> Hi Sunil,
> Did coaching really help you? Wanted to get feedback. I guess doing it by self will waste lots of time and coaching shall help to be more focused. Please share your feedback. Also kindly name the coaching class you enrolled your self into.
> Cheers,
> Kaushal


I have heard about Dilip Oaks Academy a lot...
since i am in gujarat it was not possible to go to pune/mumbai for this.

coaching classes will ensure that you are on track as they will treat IELTS like a syllabus..it did not help me a lot but hey what the heck..5K-7K will not hurt a lot...


----------

